# Just brought Moyen sized puppy home, has gone 8 hours without eating



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

It sounds like a case of nerves, some puppies experience it their first few hours to a day or two after separating from their birth home. They stress either by not eating, vomiting, not sleeping and/or panting excessively. My Khaleesi drooled all the way home in the car excessively after leaving her sister and mom and dad and didn't eat until the next day. I might try a little chicken and rice and see if she/he responds to that, but its usually not anything to worry about if its only a night and she's/he's still drinking, besides after vomiting already your puppy may have wisely chosen to not eat for right now, sleeping is best until they feel like eating and exploring you don't want them bouncing around too much when hypoglycemia is a concern.


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you...I have been scouring the internet trying to figure out when hypoglycemia becomes a concern in a 9 week old puppy her size, and have found nothing terribly helpful. 

She is sleeping soundly and I'll let her now. Will see how eating goes in the morning. She does seem healthy otherwise...poops are not totally solid, but not diarrhea either at all, and she's pooped twice since I picked her up. 

Thanks for soothing the anxiety!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Absolutely! If she isn't eating by tomorrow afternoon I would check in with a vet but she seems healthy and happy from what you described and I'm pretty sure you'll see a positive change in the AM.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Keep her quiet have delectable fresh food on hand (lightly cooked lean chicken with rice). If she is not drinking, take her to the vet immediately. If she does not eat despite the presence of delectable food for 48 Hrs, off to the vet.
Good Luck Eric.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope she's eaten something! I worried and worried the first week with my puppy. Poodles are sensitive to big changes, so it's probably a case of leaving the litter stress/travel tummy. When Buck was that age, it took him a while too. I was assured that no dog will starve if food is available.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think hypoglycaemia is much more of a worry in toy pups, who can weigh barely a pound when they go to their new homes, and even then it seems to occur mainly in pups that are very stressed. Your little one is no doubt feeling sore from vomiting, and in need of sleep after such a busy day. She will probably wake up ready for a snack, and recover her appetite over the next few days. New babies can be such an anxiety - if we are not worrying that they are eating too little we are worrying that they are eating too much, or the wrong things... Have you found yourself hovering over her peaceful sleep to check she is still breathing yet?!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree, she is likely too big for hypoglycemia. Am I reading right she was only home for an hour and wouldn't eat? I usually don't feel like eating after being sick for awhile. I wouldn't worry unless the vomiting continues or she gets diarrhea or lethargic. I don't think after just a few hours I would try to introduce anything new. If she has been eating her food which is evident with what she threw up, I would wait and try to offer her own food later.


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies...I have a few puppy books on hand and she isn't my first puppy, but each one brings new challenges!!

As many of you predicted she ate a large breakfast this morning, and has clearly recovered her appetite just fine. She does have diarrhea this morning, poor thing. The breeder sent us home with metranidozole to give her for loose stools. She said with the stress of traveling she was likely to have them. I am wondering if it is ok to give puppies probiotics too? I have fortiflora which my other dog gets daily. 

I am so thankful for this forum. You guys have been there through the puppy search as well as last night and I am very thankful to have access to the experience and expertise of you all.

Oh, and N2Mischief...we got home around 6:30 and I posted around 10:30 I think? Sorry if my first post wasn't clear. She was pushing her food around last night but would not eat! I think she did better this morning in part because of a quieter environment.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Glad to hear things are going in the right direction! It's a huge thing for a puppy to go to a new home so I guess a little gastro upset is to be expected - we certainly had it with Pippin for a while.

Now you can just get on with enjoying things!! If that's the right expression for the mayhem of puppyhood...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

Pella said:


> Thank you all for your replies...I have a few puppy books on hand and she isn't my first puppy, but each one brings new challenges!!
> 
> As many of you predicted she ate a large breakfast this morning, and has clearly recovered her appetite just fine. She does have diarrhea this morning, poor thing. The breeder sent us home with metranidozole to give her for loose stools. She said with the stress of traveling she was likely to have them. I am wondering if it is ok to give puppies probiotics too? I have fortiflora which my other dog gets daily.
> 
> ...


I was giving a probiotic to Chaplin when he arrived to us at 10 weeks with a tummy problem. I did the same for my kids since they were very young. Not all vets/doctors believe in probiotic, but everyone I asked was ok with it. I used human Florastor. Also, you can add plain yogurt with live cultures into her food. I was also adding canned pumpkin and still do when the need arises. Although Chaplin prefers his food dry with nothing mixed in...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You have received some quite excellent advice here. I am sure she will be fine in a little while.

Just wanted to chime in with a wlecome greeting for your new baby. I sure remember that excitement. Congratulations. We will be looking forward to pictures when things settle down for all of you.

Viking Queen


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

And be calm. Dogs easily pick up on our anxiety and it adds to their nervousness if they are already nervous. I know I can't eat myself if I am around really anxious people, or people trying to push food at me.


----------

